# S Voice from SGS 3 on our Galaxy tab 2's



## Googolplex094 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just a heads up guys, The new SGS 3 S Voice.apk was leaked and I can confirm it works without a problem on stock and rooted tab 7's. I assume it will work stock on the larger tab 2 10' to. Google the app and post your results.


----------



## Vdub804 (Jan 14, 2012)

was working perfectly now all I get is network error


----------



## sillymedq (Feb 6, 2012)

where do you get it?


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

Vdub804 said:


> was working perfectly now all I get is network error


There is a new version of it that fakes buildprop as the SGSIII it is on Droid-Life.


----------

